# List of ethanol-free gas stations



## kbswear (Aug 19, 2010)

There is always talk about the damage ethanol does to our outboards. I noticed Sinclair1 started a thread about ethanol free gas in Milledgeville. I didnt want to hi-jack his thread so i started another one. Someone over on BBC posted this link a few weeks back. I cant vouch for how accurate it is but here is the website:

http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=GA


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 19, 2010)

sweet...


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 19, 2010)

cool thx


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Aug 20, 2010)

That list is pretty accurate as far as I can tell. I know the Kroger stores in Macon have ethanol free gas.  You can call the GA Dept of Agriculture and ask for fuels and measures.  The state inspectors will (99% of the time) have an up to date list of all the gas stations in their respective areas and can tell you who has ethanol free gas.


----------



## tonyf (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting that list. But I have to ask do you trust the station not to have ANY ethanol mixed in the tank? We have all heard the damage ethanol does to outboards.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 20, 2010)

I should own stock in STABIL by now...


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 20, 2010)

tonyf said:


> Thanks for posting that list. But I have to ask do you trust the station not to have ANY ethanol mixed in the tank? We have all heard the damage ethanol does to outboards.


Good point, I wondered that myself. If theres still 500 gallons in the tank and they get a E free load ...can they put the sticker on there and charge the higher price. I hope someone will say they have strict guidelines ......


----------



## kbswear (Aug 20, 2010)

To answer your question Tony....if I get gas that advertises ethanol free I'm still going to treat my gas. A little PM is cheaper than major major problems.


----------



## tonyf (Aug 20, 2010)

kbswear said:


> A little PM is cheaper than major major problems.



That is exactly how I feel. But why pay the higher price for the ethanol free gas if you are still going to treat it?


----------



## kbswear (Aug 20, 2010)

I havnt used any of the gas stations listed so I can't say they charge more. Do they?


----------



## tonyf (Aug 20, 2010)

kbswear said:


> I havnt used any of the gas stations listed so I can't say they charge more. Do they?



Two of the stations that are on the list and close to us were about 10 cents per gallon more then other places. This was about 1 week ago.


----------



## across the river (Aug 21, 2010)

Can we make this a sticky?  It would be nice to be able to go back and check it periodically without having to search for it.


----------



## jkm1963 (Aug 21, 2010)

across the river said:


> Can we make this a sticky?  It would be nice to be able to go back and check it periodically without having to search for it.



You could just save the website to your favorites.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 21, 2010)

Greens Country Store in Ellijay on hyw 76/282 and old hwy 5 has E- free gas and it's the same price..


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Jan 27, 2011)

Bust-A-Hawg said:


> That list is pretty accurate as far as I can tell. I know the Kroger stores in Macon have ethanol free gas.  You can call the GA Dept of Agriculture and ask for fuels and measures.  The state inspectors will (99% of the time) have an up to date list of all the gas stations in their respective areas and can tell you who has ethanol free gas.



Digging up old thread but wanted to get out new information.  I just talked to a guy in the fuels and measures division of GA Dept of Ag and he said that the Kroger stores in Macon are *NO LONGER ETHANOL FREE*  there are now only 4 stores in Macon that have ethanol free gas but two of them are bad about having water in their gas.  The only two reputable places left in the Macon area with ethanol free gas are the Sam's Club on Eisenhower Pkwy and Central GA Marina at Lake Tobesofkee.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 6, 2012)

*Not at Sams in Macon anymore*

Just went to Sams 6/6/12 and there is now a label on their pump that says "may contain up to 10% ethanol".  I have got to find a good place to get ethanol-free.  I just went through a set of spark plugs in my 82 Gold Wing in only 3000 miles because it is running too lean with the ethanol.  The EPA required them to put limiters on the mixture screw so you can't richen it up.  So adjusting the mixture isn't exactly an easy thing to do.


----------



## UXO (Jun 6, 2012)

The gas station on the way to Tobo has ethanol free gas.  Or at least it did the last time I was up that way.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 6, 2012)

we only have 1 small station in town(county for that matter) that is ethanol free, only thing I use in my truck, toys, and equipment.  Up here this station is typically more expensive, but its not worth it to me, treated or untreated, not going to take a chance.
Finally convinced my wife(like that smiley face banging its head) to use it, she would comment that it was more expensive, I said for the $1.50 extra per tank, it may save it in the long run.


----------



## Zebco 33 (Jun 6, 2012)

They are getting ready to open the store next to me back up in a few weeks.  They will have ethanol free.


----------



## rondv (Jun 6, 2012)

Two Hi-tech stations in Rome have 100% gas 90 octane on separate pumps at the same price as high octane ethanol gas. The link has that right.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 7, 2012)

dang corn gas!!

i had a major leak on a fuel line back in march down on Seminole, dumped about 25 gal of fuel in the lake, oops, yea yea, I know, epa, fish, etc...what was i to do??

I fixed the leak after I noticed it (we ran out of gas, that's how I found it...) 

the town I live in has about 5 stations with corn free gas and I've been running in my truck ever since March, increased HP, increase MPG, NO complaining from me for paying 8-10 more a gallon, worth every penny in the end!! NO valves knocking either!

as far as the "trust" issue, I use the same store everytime, locally owned and family operated, can't beat that, and I know the guys son that owns it...get to know the owners the best you can so that you can trust them i guess...


----------



## trentb (Jun 7, 2012)

Fraziers on 29 in newnan has it. pump #19  i think it is.


----------

